# So...what do you think about the Bergdahl thing?



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

This link will give you an idea of what many are wondering/thinking about with this guy.

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/06/01/us/bergdahl-deserter-or-hero/


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 1, 2014)

I think the government controlled media is propagandizing this whole scene for some purpose that they want served... Its not enough that they are now propagandizing against Snowden...now it will be Bergdahl as well. Most people will be swayed by the media story that is the most powerful and influential. What the 'real truth' is doesn't have to necessarily have anything to do with it. Politicians playing mind games with us again.
Just my opinion....:indecisiveness:


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

I think the story will be buried amongst several version of the story, until the public's eye is caught up in something else.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

I think I tend to believe the soldiers that served with Bergdahl and what they said happened.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 2, 2014)

Just going to have to wait and see on this one. But lets face it, we may never learn the complete truth.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 2, 2014)

The message he tweeted about freeing Guantanamo detainees along with what his fellow soldiers said sure doesn't look good.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 2, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> The message he tweeted about freeing Guantanamo detainees along with what his fellow soldiers said sure doesn't look good.



Agree.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 2, 2014)

Has a ex grunt I believe his mates.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 2, 2014)

Another stupid action by the Obama administration, this one may cost a lot of lives not to mention making the US look weak and foolish, again.  By all accounts, except Bergdahl's, he was about to desert his post, or was in the act of doing so, unforgivable in my view.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 2, 2014)

So...what do you think about the Bergdahl thing?

If it keeps H. Clinton out of the White House then its a good thing.


----------



## Misty (Jun 2, 2014)

I feel the same as his fellow soldiers after reading the email he sent to his parents 3 days before he left the base without permission. 

Quote:
Bowie Bergdahl would detail his disillusionment with the Afghanistan campaign in an email to his parents three days before he went missing.

“I am sorry for everything here,” he wrote. “These people need help, yet what they get is the most conceited country in the world telling them that they are nothing and that they are stupid.”

Bergdahl also complained about fellow soldiers. The battalion commander was a “conceited old fool,” he said, and the only “decent” sergeants, planning to leave the platoon “as soon as they can,” told the privates — Bergdahl then among them — “to do the same.”

“I am ashamed to be an American. And the title of US soldier is just the lie of fools,” he concluded. “I am sorry for everything. The horror that is America is disgusting.”

http://nypost.com/2014/05/31/the-bizarre-tale-of-americas-last-known-pow/


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

And he gets treated like a hero, complete with parades welcoming him home. He needs to be in  a jail cell while he awaits trial for desertion and possibly collaboration with the enemy. He was not a POW, in my opinion. He was being trained and the plan plotted for the release of FIVE major terrorists. And TA DA!! It went according to plan.

That's my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## drifter (Jun 2, 2014)

I have no problem trading prisoners on Guantanamo. We should rid ourselves of that scourge, close it down and give the island back to the Cubans. As for the American sergeant swiped for, he will have to answer. A prisoner can be made to say anything his captures want him to say as we have proven on Guantunamo, so I would somewhat discopunt anything he said while in custody. I tend to believe those he served with. This will need looking into.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

They can look into Obama releasing prisoners without going through the proper procedures while they are at it.


----------



## Misty (Jun 2, 2014)

drifter said:


> I have no problem trading prisoners on Guantanamo. We should rid ourselves of that scourge, close it down and give the island back to the Cubans. As for the American sergeant swiped for, he will have to answer. A prisoner can be made to say anything his captures want him to say as we have proven on Guantunamo, so I would somewhat discopunt anything he said while in custody. I tend to believe those he served with. This will need looking into.



Bergdahl was not in custody at the time, Drifter, he was on the base when he wrote those sentiments to his parents. I definitely agree that statements made while in custody can be discounted.


----------



## Misty (Jun 2, 2014)

Kaya said:


> They can look into Obama releasing prisoners without going through the proper procedures while they are at it.



So true, Kaya. I read that Pres. Obama approached Congress 2 years ago wanting to release the terrorists for Bergdahl, and both Democrats and Republicans said No. By Law he was to notify Congress 30 days ahead of his decision to trade the Terrorists for Bergdahl this time, and he didn't do it.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2014)

I hate being shallow, but I just saw a picture of his parents. They look like a couple of kooks;

so, he must be just like them....slightly weird.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

The released prisoners are dangerous. 

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/06/...=maing-grid7|main5|dl26|sec1_lnk2&pLid=483214


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I hate being shallow, but I just saw a picture of his parents. They look like a couple of kooks;
> 
> so, he must be just like them....slightly weird.



Which is why he is a kook himself and decided to go help those the nasty americans are harming. Eye roll.

What other damages are we going to see due to the direct result of the WH breaking laws?


----------



## Ina (Jun 2, 2014)

My oldest son was in the Special Forces of the Army, he served for ten years, he loved this country. He also told me not to believe everything I saw on the news, that sometimes, what we heard was a smoke screen for something else more important. At this point I see what everyone else is seeing. It will be interesting to see what develops in the next couple of years.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

More info:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=483238


----------



## mellow (Jun 2, 2014)

Sadly this man isn't going to have a happy homecoming with the accusation of desertion hanging over his head.  WikiLeaks said he was either grabbed from a latrine or walked off and the consensus seems to be he walked off. I don't blame Obama for making the swap, yes it was a bad deal - 1 for 5, but he made the bold decision to bring him home, deserter or not, leaving him behind wasn't an option and if he had to wait the mandatory 30 days, the opportunity to save him would be lost so for me, Obama did the right thing.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 3, 2014)

I agree with mellow.....I look for the 'obama is a muslim emails' to go in overdrive and congress to start impeachment hearings any day now.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2014)

littleowl said:


> Has a ex grunt I believe his mates.


I would also!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 3, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> I agree with mellow.....I look for the 'obama is a muslim emails' to go in overdrive and congress to start impeachment hearings any day now.



I would have liked that to happen several years ago !  

However, I doubt that it will happen that Obama will be impeached; the "Little Emperor" seems to get by with about anything he pleases. Since he has stated publicly that  "McCain didn't ask about his Muslim religion", and also said other similar statements, I certainly am one who thinks he is a Muslim supporter, if not one himself.

Be that as it may, this timing of arranging Bergdahl's release (and the subsequent news of his being a deserter), have come at the most convenient time for Obama to distract the American public from the VA Hospital scandal. Overnight, it has all but disappeared from the news, and our veterans are pushed onto the back burner once again.
The actual truth is, this exchange has been in the news since February (reported by Fox News), but was then kept secret until Obama was ready to use to ingratiate himself with the veterans .
However, I think that the plan backfired, since it has turned out that the "captured American hero" is not a hero at all, and also caused the death or injury of many soldiers trying to save a person that now turns out to be little more than a deserter.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...oner-swap-with-taliban-to-free-american-pow/#


----------



## drifter (Jun 3, 2014)

I stand corrected, Misty.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

The WH has issued an apology for breaking the law.

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/06/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=483857

Kinda like shutting the barn door after 5 horses got out, in my opinion.


----------



## Ina (Jun 3, 2014)

I wish our problems could be made to go way with just an apology, but I guess the fact that we are supposed to have a vote has the same effect. It doesn't count.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah. I know. Sigh.


----------



## mellow (Jun 3, 2014)

As an outsider looking in, it seems to me that President Obama has done a good job keeping the US out of another war for nearly two terms. I get the feeling that John McCain, although a brave war hero, likes wars, he went to Syria and tried to jump start one there and now he gives the impression that he would like nothing better than to go to war with Putin. I would much prefer an American President like Obama because if the US goes to war, as our buddy, we (Australia) will get dragged in to support you. Just sayin....


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Politics is an iffy subject so I will refrain from discussing Obama himself and what I think of him...which is not very good. Instead, I will say that this latest brouhaha stinks. Especially with this guy who is not a hero in my opinion, but a deserter and not worth 5 taliban members being set free....or how they were set free by the POTUS breaking the LAW. Period.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmm. A petition already in progress to have Bergdahl tried for desertion of his post.

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...on-during-operation-enduring-freedom/BVPwpnrN


----------



## kcvet (Jun 4, 2014)

some trade. we get back a traitor and they get back 5 killers who will wind up back on the battlefield killing Americans


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Politics is an iffy subject so I will refrain from discussing Obama himself and what I think of him...which is not very good. Instead, I will say that this latest brouhaha stinks. Especially with this guy who is not a hero in my opinion, but a deserter and not worth 5 taliban members being set free....or how they were set free by the POTUS breaking the LAW. Period.



Politics is ify and in the eye of the beholder. If you read the headlines regarding this story on Drudge then on the Huffington Post you see not only a minuscule summary of the events(which should be the majority of NEWS) but outlandishly biased opinionated headlines.  Even Diane Feinstein of California admitted there was an oversight in notifying congress. And other presidents including Jimmy Carter made deals with terrorists. This still could be a deep cover op but it resulted in fatalities and led to more efficient tactics of the Taliban with information only a US soldier would give.

The problem with this war especially in Afghanistan is that you are fighting an idea/movement and not a country. At least war with a country unifies in victory AND defeat. The Taliban don't have to answer to anyone. An national army has to respond to it's leadership. The military has direct control over it's members. Religions and philosophies don't have that same kind of control to tell them to quit fighting. 

I don't like the way the left has besmirched many of the soldiers who are telling the stories of his desertion and fatal rescue missions. I will admit perhaps it's best to wait for hearings and investigation. But they have to happen.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 4, 2014)

we've got to stop trying to Americanize these foreign country's and bring them into the new world. they simply don't want any part of it. they've been living their way for thousands of years and have no interest in change at all.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Agreed, kcvet. Let them live in the stone age.

And to touch lightly on what WhatInThe said....making this about left, right, up, down solves nothing. That IS the problem discussing politics. Everyone is placed in a neat little box. Well...I don't fit in any boxes but many seem to want to crawl in one willingly.
What is being reported has already been reported in 2010 regarding this guys decision to desert his post. Obama only went with this crap to wag the dog about the VA scandal. He is clueless, has always been clueless and it is now coming to light just what a good talker he is...and thats it. A talker.


----------



## Misty (Jun 4, 2014)

HAILEY Idaho (Reuters) - The hometown of U.S. Army Sergeant Bowe Bergdahl, feeling a backlash over allegations that he was a deserter, has canceled a rally planned for later this month celebrating his release from five years of Taliban captivity, officials said on Wednesday.

http://news.yahoo.com/idaho-hometow...-202815856.html;_ylt=AwrBEiKcg49T4QYAFcDQtDMD


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Good. Deserters that caused the deaths of 6 of his platoon looking for him does not need to be viewed as a hero with a parade. Give that parade for the ones the died searching for him.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 4, 2014)

*OUTRAGE: Bowe Bergdahl’s Dad Praises allah, Makes Islamic Declaration, Calls For Release of All Gitmo Terrorists; Did Bergdahl Convert to Islam?
*






pretty obvious where his ole' man stands

the kid can't speak english ??


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Obama is an idiot. He didn't vet the dad before slapping him in front of a microphone? Nope.

Something seriously stinks with this whole thing. Big time. And now 5 terrorists are loose to start anew in trying to kill americans.


----------



## mellow (Jun 4, 2014)

*0 
2 ​*
One of the comments from Misty's link reads

When we came back from Vietnam, whether we were heroes or just regular Joes who were just in the wrong place at the wrong time, but managed to stick it out and survive, we did not get any respect. we were spit on, called 'baby killers', could not get jobs. I even had a prospective employer suggest that maybe I would be better off to have stayed in or re-enlist. I did not get hired.

so, I sucked it up and began building my life. no parades, no welcome home. just found another path and traveled it. 


if this kid walked away from his post, the best he should get is a general or administrative discharge under less than honorable conditions. any other makes the honorable discharge I have hanging on my wall worthless.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 4, 2014)

mellow said:


> *0
> 2 ​*
> One of the comments from Misty's link reads
> 
> ...



life at Levenworth


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

The parents and their schmuck of a son need to go live with the taliban.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaya said:


> The parents and their schmuck of a son need to go live with the taliban.



and the Marines at GITMO ordered to machine gun the rest. send em all to hell


----------

